# need help in Maryland



## Danny Catalanotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Dear all,

I just found the forum and glad I did. I am looking for someone in Maryland not too far from the DC area that can help me with an outsourcing job for a small business start-up. I need carved "hands-on" musical notes and symbols and I have several questions as well...

1. In what kind of format (graphics software, CAD ??) do I need on which to deliver our items to be cut?

2. What is the strongest, break resistant, material that CNC routers can cut, or is it just wood. Kids destroy everything in a classroom and have broken some of the wood characters I bought at Michael's. Clearly, for us this would have to be a material aprox. as inexpensive as wood, light and easy to sand, paint, and easily and safely handled by children. Perhaps in the end wood might be best ??

3. I really need someone who can pretty much guarantee an agreed-upon turn-around time from submission of an order to completion. This will be outsourcing for my business so "just on time" delivery is the goal so that I don't have to carry inventories.

4. I will need product samples completed this summer (09) for testing to start in September. The completed program we're selling will be on sale to the public sometime between Jan. and May (2010).

5. I need to work with someone close to the DC area hopfully in Maryland. Driving too far to pick-up orders is not really in my interest.

So, if anyone can help, even with helpful advice about this project I would definately welcome your comments...

Many thanks!
Danny
Cherubs Music
Bowie, MD


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Danny, Welcome. I know that there are those that can not handle something with out testing, I live in Mi, so i can only wish you good luck!


----------

